
Deep, buried ‘nearly pure ice’ glaciers spotted on Mars - pmoriarty
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/01/12/world/science-health-world/deep-buried-nearly-pure-ice-glaciers-spotted-mars/
======
azernik
This link is direct from NASA, and (very slightly) older:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16129078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16129078)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We moved most comments there.

------
SmokeyJones
Well this will certainly make human exploration a lot easier.

Take a ride on the BFR. All aboard!

[http://www.spacex.com/mars](http://www.spacex.com/mars)

------
snowpanda
Glacier Water from Mars(tm)

Claimed it!

~~~
JumpCrisscross
You’re being facetious, but if there’s something physical worth exporting from
Mars it’s shit like Martian whiskey.

~~~
jschwartzi
I'll have you know that Mariner Valley rye is some of the finest whiskey known
to man, partner.

